# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Understanding more about H11b1

## nico201

Hello All,
I'm new to this forum. It seems though to have a lot of knowledgeable people participating.. my hope is to learn more about my mtDNA H11b1. I find there is not much information other than it seems to be quite old and not too common. If someone were able to shed more light on the subject I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance! :Smile:

----------

